# Paph. Frank Smith Special



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone else place an order for the Paph. Frank Smith special that Krull-Smith had the ad for on the back of the current issue of the AOS magazine? I placed my order on Weds.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 5, 2007)

I purchased one also.


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2007)

I received my plant today. It's 9-10 L.S. and looks nice and healthy. The parents of the cross are amazing, so I'd advise anyone on the fence about ordering one to do so before the winter weather sets in.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, the onset of winter weather is a good way to rationalize ordering lots of plants now. That's what I've been doing, anyway.


----------



## Irongoat (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have my AOS mag with me. What kind is it? Is it on the K-S website? 

Thanks!

John


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

Both parents are highly awarded. I don't have my magazine in front of me either. But I think both are FCC's. The special is NOT on their website. That actually caused me some inconvience as I had to e-mail back and forth about how to send them the money via paypal.


----------



## bwester (Oct 17, 2007)

how much was it?


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

The plant ,with delivery included, was I think $39.00. It's worth it.


----------



## bwester (Oct 17, 2007)

did you just call or email for it?


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't call :> I sent them a paypal for the amount and in the fields I specified the AOS Frank Smith Special. For some reason, they don't put their monthly specials on their website.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

Candace, 
:rollhappy:Blake is trying to reduce his collection not increase it.


----------



## bwester (Oct 17, 2007)

true....


----------



## OrchidFrank (Oct 17, 2007)

Candace, I'm so happy that you were pleased with the plant you received and I'm sorry it wasn't more convenient for you to order the special directly from our Web site. 

Someone asked earlier about the special offered on the back cover of ORCHIDS magazine that is being discussed in this thread. This Paph. Frank Smith cross was created using (Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Elaine Taylor' AM/AOS x Paph. rothschildianum 'Crystelle' FCC/AOS) and we are offering it during October delivered to any U.S. address for $39.95 postpaid. Until we are able to offer these monthly specials on our Web site at www.krullsmith.com we can be reached via email at [email protected] and telephone at (407) 886-4134.

For those who don't get ORCHIDS magazine, here is a small image of the ad we are talking about:





I wish more folks could be members of the American Orchid Society and receive ORCHIDS magazine. It wasn't so long ago that this was about the only way anyone could tell what all the nurseries were offering from month to month, and despite the advances in technology that gave us the Internet, there are still many worthwhile offers from dozens of vendors in each issue who cannot be found online. Membership is also a great way to get free admission into many botanic gardens across the U.S. and to get discounts on AOS award registration fees.

As for the Krull-Smith Web site, for the past several months it has been more and more difficult to get results from our designer when we request site updates. I used to wonder why so many orchid nurseries go to the trouble to set up sites that never get updated, but now I understand that it isn't always as easy as it looks like it should be!

We are currently involved with a new Web design company to develop a brand new Web site, but this takes a lot more time than I wish it would. As soon as the new site is complete, it will be easier than overcrowding a greenhouse to order the monthly AOS special directly from our site, but until then we are hoping folks will continue to telephone or email.

Frank Smith


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

I understand completely Frank, and thanks for posting this! Because I maintain a few different websites and my local society website, several orchid vendors in my area have been telling me about the difficulties they're having with site updates. It seems many designers and site maintenance people are not doing their jobs! I'm currently working with Gold Country Orchids to update their site. He knows he can bribe me with orchids, so it's a win, win.

I think I speak for all of us here on the forum, in that we would love for you to post your magazine ad each month. This will allow our members here that aren't AOS members, the opportunity to place an order.


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2007)

Candace said:


> I think I speak for all of us here on the forum, in that we would love for you to post your magazine ad each month. This will allow our members here that aren't AOS members, the opportunity to place an order.



Excellent idea, Candace! (<----excellent enabling!)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Addicted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, excellent idea.

I wonder if Paph. Frank Smith typically has two flowers on an inflorescence as the illustration has it. Whoever did the illustration took one flower and flipped it horizontally to make the second flower -- that's why I'm wondering whether 2 flowers is typical, or just for illustrative purposes?


----------



## OrchidFrank (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Dot,

Paph. Frank Smith very typically has at least two flowers and often three on each inflorescence. All three awarded cultivars (to date) indicate two flowers in the award descriptions and one cultivar had two flowers plus one bud. Expectations are a little higher with the cross we are discussing here, because it is a remake using Paph. rothschildianum 'Crystelle' FCC/AOS. 

Other Paph. rothschildianum crosses we have bloomed so far with 'Crystelle' as one parent have grown faster, bloomed younger, have larger flowers, and are more consistently producing multi-flowered inflorescences than the same crosses made in the past with older cultivars of Paph. rothschildianum. Needless to say, I am very excited about this cross.

Frank Smith


----------



## paphioland (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome pic. Thanks Frank! How big are the plants? How far from blooming


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, Frank. I can see why you are excited about this cross -- it's really beautiful.

I hope you'll be posting more here.


----------



## OrchidFrank (Oct 18, 2007)

paphioland said:


> Awesome pic. Thanks Frank! How big are the plants? How far from blooming



Right now most of these plants are anywhere from 6" to 10", they're in 4" pots with beautiful broad leaves and should flower in the next 1-2 years.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

Frank, how far is Krull-Smith from Wide World of Sports, Orlando/Kissimee?


----------



## Candace (Oct 19, 2007)

www.mapquest.com Put in your starting destination and final destination and it be will mapped out for you with distance and time. But, beware, if you are going I will expect a nice shopping list upon your return.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

If I can make it. Unfortunately I'll be there for the paintball World Cup, if the teams don't do well then I'll have time on my hands.


----------



## bwester (Oct 19, 2007)

paintball has a World Cup???
What a waste of resources....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya, about 300 teams from around the country/world. I'm playing in the Master's [40 & over] division for a team from Florida, and for a Canadian team.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

bwester said:


> paintball has a World Cup???



I had NO IDEA either!!



NYEric said:


> Ya, about 300 teams from around the country/world. I'm playing in the Master's [40 & over] division for a team from Florida, and for a Canadian team.



It sounds like a BLAST!:rollhappy:


----------



## bwester (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't know you spoke Canadian, Eric.


----------



## bwester (Oct 19, 2007)

And if you guys can't log in next week, its because I spent the hosting fees on this piece of candy Frank is dangling in our faces


----------

